# big gun exhuast jetting



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

i got a big gun full system on the brute and i was wondering if anyone else had the same exhaust and what jets they are running. the only other thing i have is a twin air filter that would affect the jetting. let me know thanks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You experiencing problems since the addition of the full system?


----------



## HAF's-BRUTE_750 (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah if you run it with stock jets it pops bad. I was just wondering if someone knew the perfect setup for the system


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Every bike will not run or be jetted the exact same way. I would just buy a Dynojet kit and follow the directions....it will give you a starting point. It sounds like your way too lean. Most of the time but not all the dynojet kit instructions are a little rich. That is really the only thing I can tell you. If you need any help with the jetting just shoot me a PM and I will help all I can. I can explain what each part of teh carb does if you like.... Thanks....

Boot


----------



## ronski89 (May 3, 2011)

i am haveing the same problem mine is jetted with high lifter jet kit and it is still poping seems like from the front carb and when you get into it it breaks up on top end until you disonect snorkel then the top end is fine but still pops on a idle i am running 2 inch snorkels as i always have. any advice would help on re jetting. or maybe air/fuel mixture? thanks


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would suggest u read up on these links . A 2" intake snorkle seems to work at sea level , but around higher elevations , u may need more air with snorkels like the factory air box opening to a 3" intake snorkle . And a lot of us go get factory style KEIHIN jets - not sure what type high lifter uses or what their jets convert to size wise compared to KEIHIN jets #'s .
Snorkeling & Jetting - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

